# Weed ID?



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

As you can see, Randy Lemon's schedule works great for me!

Anyone know what these are? I sprayed a broad leaf killer last time after it was mowed and it just sorta curled a few of them, that's it.










http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/21/weed2i.jpg

Thanks


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Looks like Ground Ivy to me.

Some weeds need more than one application for control. Wait 15 days between sprays.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Ivy may need a "woody" weed killer.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I think Randy Lemon is a quack. I have been trying to follow his outline for 2 years now and I feel like I am just throwing my money away. Yard doesn't look any better than it did 2 years ago. His recommended "early greenup" doesn't seem to do jack.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

wish2fish said:


> I think Randy Lemon is a quack. I have been trying to follow his outline for 2 years now and I feel like I am just throwing my money away. Yard doesn't look any better than it did 2 years ago. His recommended "early greenup" doesn't seem to do jack.


He may be a goofball and loves to laugh at his own jokes, but I will say that his lawn advice has helped our yard out tremendously. For me, it did take some time since our soil was garbage. BTW, I follow the organic schedule.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

wish2fish said:


> I think Randy Lemon is a quack. I have been trying to follow his outline for 2 years now and I feel like I am just throwing my money away. Yard doesn't look any better than it did 2 years ago. His recommended "early greenup" doesn't seem to do jack.


Yea, I think I'm going to find a different schedule and try, I mine yard was better with just Scott's Weed & Feed and some 13-13-13.


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

*Add a surfactant next time*



awesum said:


> Looks like Ground Ivy to me.
> 
> Some weeds need more than one application for control. Wait 15 days between sprays.


2x but add some liquid soap to your herbicide to help break the surface tension of it's waxy leaf. It's like spraying water on a car that's been waxed, the spray beads up and rolls off until you put some soap in it.

Good luck,
CB


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Chasin Bait said:


> 2x but add some liquid soap to your herbicide to help break the surface tension of it's waxy leaf. It's like spraying water on a car that's been waxed, the spray beads up and rolls off until you put some soap in it.
> 
> Good luck,
> CB


I did, well sorta. I used Bonide Weed Beater Ultra and added Bonide TURBO Spreader Sticker (their fancy soap).


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't know what it is, but winter weeds are hard to kill with a liquid herbicide. Spray on herbicides need heat to work, the hotter it is the better and faster they will work.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

wait for a few warm sunny days in a row, spray early in the morning and as said above ad a shot of dish soap

weed control then feed seperately

http://www.google.com/search?q=texa...3J4ji2gWGx_mdAg&ved=0CFUQsAQ&biw=1252&bih=814


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Kind of looks like dollar weed, all over galveston lawn. Any way besides what it is, applying foliar anything(even foliar fertilizer as well as herbicides or fungicides) should not be applied after moving because the weed you are spraying needs maximum undamaged leaf surface to be able to absorb the herbicide or fungicide to make it effective. You of course dont want to mow right after spraying because the herbicide will not have a chance to get down to roots and kill the weed. Dont mow for a while to give the weeds a chance to get good green leaves and spray with broad leaf herbicide again. Also a note: if a weed is not green and growing dont waist your time spraying it because it will hardly absorb anything.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Mix some 2,4-D according to directions and spray on a warm day. Its a broad leaf killer


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

juan said:


> Mix some 2,4-D according to directions and spray on a warm day. Its a broad leaf killer


Yea I'm gonna try that next. This last time I used the stuff above and I got the name from RL website.



> Most weeds that crop up early in the season can be hit with a broadleaf weed killer - post-emergent herbicides. The "cool season herbicides," used while the temperatures are still 45-75 degrees, are Fertilome Weed-Free Zone and Bonide Weed Beater Ultra


Here is what it says on the label.



> The ultimate systemic broadleaf weed killer for lawn and turf. New chemistry that's especially effective on over 200 hard to kill weeds, right to the roots. Visible results in just 24 hours! Rain fast once dry. Reseed in just 2 weeks! Superior cool weather performance down to 45 F extends application window to early spring and to late fall, when weeds are most susceptible. Non 2, 4-D formula contains MCPA, Mecoprop-p, Dicamba and Carfentrazone. Pint concentrate treats > 21,000 sq. ft. So., > 10,000 sq. ft. No


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

awesum said:


> Looks like Ground Ivy to me.



It is. Ground ivy is hard to control because you can't pull it out easily in lawns and many commercial broadleaf lawn weed killers have little or no effect on it. The most common active ingredient in granular and liquid broadleaf lawn weed killers is 2,4-D, but 2,4-D has little effect on ground ivy. Another common active ingredient, MCPP, or, mecoprop, also has little effect on ground ivy.

Dicamba is an active ingredient that does control ground ivy. Dicamba is also called Banvel. There are several lawn weed killer products available that contain dicamba. Most of them also contain 2,4-D and MCPP. However, you may still need to make repeat applications with dicamba-containing products to completely control ground ivy.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I would try Atrazine if the typicals aren't working for you.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Well now there is a bloom on them if it helps ID them.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/205/dsc05923m.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/205/dsc05923m.jpg/


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

one of these 2 products will take of it...read the label.


----------

